
Ask HN: How hard is it for blind people to code? - n4bz0r
I&#x27;ve read some stories about blind people who code successfully, but can&#x27;t really imagine debugging using screen reader. Well, even reading, and navigating through a code sounds frightening.<p>Can anybody here share their experience first-hand?
======
LukeBMM
Not first-hand, but I found this fascinating:

[https://www.vincit.fi/en/blog/software-
development-450-words...](https://www.vincit.fi/en/blog/software-
development-450-words-per-minute/)

~~~
n4bz0r
Oh, thanks! That's quite an interesting article.

Although author doesn't go into much detail about difficulties of learning how
to efficiently use those screen-reading tools, I liked that he gives a broad
picture of blind people's everyday code-related routine.

BTW, how does one understand all that synthesized gibberish? I bet it could
give you a headache :D

~~~
phaus
Yea I would like to know how he understands the synthesized speech @ 450 wpm.
I'm not sure what the WPM rate is, but when I listen to lectures anything over
1.5-2x normal speed is usually where I start missing stuff. If someone talks
faster than normal, even 2x is too much for me.

